# Shiftees 5 rollfast



## Notagamerguy (Mar 5, 2022)

I recently picked what i belive to be a 69 rollfast shiftees 5 bike. I couldn't fine any other photos of a 5 speed, only 3 speed scoot bikes. A bolt hole broke off so the previous owners switched the sissy bar for repop schwinn bars. its also missing the cover for the shifter.


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 5, 2022)

Smoothie K60 5spd Stripes on Chain Guard


----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 5, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> Smoothie K60 5spd Stripes on Chain Guard
> 
> View attachment 1583061



I looked at that model. Its only color was gold and has a chrome guard. But maybe its a different year?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 6, 2022)

Notagamerguy said:


> I recently picked what i belive to be a 69 rollfast shiftees 5 bike. I couldn't fine any other photos of a 5 speed, only 3 speed scoot bikes. A bolt hole broke off so the previous owners switched the sissy bar for repop schwinn bars. its also missing the cover for the shifter.
> 
> View attachment 1582661
> 
> ...



It has a BMA sticker so more likely after '73. I have not seen many if any 5 speed models. I have the same bike in a coaster this is " Obscene Green the Wheelie Machine".I kind of gave up trying to determine exact year but figured after '73 because of sticker.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 6, 2022)

Great bike!
The Rollfast logo on this ad reminds my of Schaefer beer from the same time period!


----------

